
How does debuting your app on news.yc affect a possible future application to yc? - ph0rque

======
dawie
I guess it will help you, because it gives you some face time with the YC
founders. The reason I would debut my site here is if it fails it will happen
quickly and early on. That means that I won't be wasting time on something
that's not worth it.

------
webwright
Can't hurt. If YC thinks YC founders are smart, and YC Founders think your app
is cool/well-done, it's likely that YC will give a more serious look to what
you've built.

(disclosure: I've never applied to YC. I think I'm too old!)

~~~
gyro_robo
Too old? You're never too old. I think people don't do themselves any favors
by disqualifying _themselves_ , in ANY arena. If someone else wants to, they
can, but that's their problem -- always be confident you bring a lot to the
table and others may miss out.

Humans are not infallible machines. It's like playing chess against someone:
if you play you always have a chance, and your chances are only ever 0% if you
resign.

------
pg
Usually not much one way or the other.

~~~
falsestprophet
What do you know?

~~~
brlewis
Why the downmods? Isn't it reasonable to expect that anyone reading here would
recognize "What do _you_ know" as a joke?

